# where and how can I get a PVC raincoat lettered?



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2008)

I bought a good forty five dollar coat with reflective this and lime green that, good zipper and vents, but found the dealer could or would not letter it. Links? Technical suggestions?


----------



## karaya (Jun 30, 2008)

Check out Instant Imprints.  They are a chain and you may have a store near you.  They do all my shirts for my company.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 1, 2008)

return it and buy one from galls all lettered up. they do custom lettering.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 1, 2008)

*Thanks for the replies!*

(I asked one of the deputies about it, and he wanted to know _where_ and how to buy a new "good" forty-five dollar raincoat!).
Really can't return it. Not to advertise, but I found stuff at the local "Bare Bones" workwear outlet to be reasonably priced, available, rational, and the owner very willing to help even when a sale is obviously not imminent.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 1, 2008)

*Addendum from Mycrofft*

OK, I've emailed Galls and cited EMTLife as my source. Intant Imprints is not closer than 150 miles away. My local letterer-er-er said shops are charry about using their machines to "melt" lettering onto people's preowned PVC wear because dirt, Scotchguard, Armorall and other spooge cann ruin their machines. Seems to me ever since the latest middle east conflict kicked off, real cloth ScotchLite material has been scarce and/or expensive.


----------

